# Buakaw-Zambidis on K-1



## Jagermeister (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody see this fight this weekend?  Buakaw won by decision.  I didn't see it, but I'm wondering if it is scheduled to be re-aired, or if there is a place to order fights like this on dvd.  Anybody know?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 7, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Anybody see this fight this weekend? Buakaw won by decision. I didn't see it, but I'm wondering if it is scheduled to be re-aired, or if there is a place to order fights like this on dvd. Anybody know?


 
Nope. . .sorry.


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, dunno about an actual DVD but the vid's posted up on the Zambidis forum http://www.ironmikezambidis.com

The decision was foregone - Buakow is a total kicking machine - phenomenal skill imHo!


----------

